# Neuer Bikeshop in Saarbrücken



## de_Lang (1. Dezember 2013)

Hi Leute, in Saarbrücken hat ein neuer Bikeshop eröffnet! Seht mal nach:
http://www.tretlager-saarbruecken.de/

Merci


----------



## Mx343 (6. Dezember 2013)

Da schaue ich doch mal vorbei wenn ich mich nach Protektoren umsehe.
Ist ja auch nur einen Steinwurf vom Eschberg weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (16. Dezember 2013)

Hab mich umgesehen und recht schnell wieder umgedreht...meiner Meinung nach weit vom Stand aktueller Bikeläden entfernt und kann den etablierten Adressen in keinster Weise das Wasser reichen. Im Bereich Kinderräder und Rollgerät für Einsteiger vielleicht für Leute vor Ort noch von lokaler Bedeutung.


----------



## k.wein (16. Dezember 2013)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Hab mich umgesehen und recht schnell wieder umgedreht...meiner Meinung nach weit vom Stand aktueller Bikeläden entfernt und kann den etablierten Adressen in keinster Weise das Wasser reichen. Im Bereich Kinderräder und Rollgerät für Einsteiger vielleicht für Leute vor Ort noch von lokaler Bedeutung.



etablierte Adressen in Saarbrücken 
Habe ich da was verpasst ?


----------



## sportfreund78 (16. Dezember 2013)

War nicht auf Saarbrücken bezogen sondern auf die Forumsregion! Im Norden und Osten des Landes kann man da durchaus einige Läden mit gutem Gefühl betreten und spürt den Unterschied zwischen Internet Einkauf und Fachhandel...


----------



## Oberaggi (16. Dezember 2013)

Güdingen gehört auch zu Saarbrücken und da hat sich was etabliert

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## saschakiefer (17. Dezember 2013)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Hab mich umgesehen und recht schnell wieder umgedreht...meiner Meinung nach weit vom Stand aktueller Bikeläden entfernt und kann den etablierten Adressen in keinster Weise das Wasser reichen. Im Bereich Kinderräder und Rollgerät für Einsteiger vielleicht für Leute vor Ort noch von lokaler Bedeutung.



Ging mir genau so...


----------



## Blocko (17. Dezember 2013)

...kann aber nicht schlechter (unfreundlicher) als der Vorgänger in gleicher Räumlichkeit sein. 
Kleine Radläden in SB gibt es ja zu genüge (auch welche mit Service  ). Wundert mich eigentlich, dass noch kein großes Ding a la BikeMAX oder Stadler aufgemacht hat.
Bike on!


----------



## LVM (17. Dezember 2013)

Blocko schrieb:


> .Wundert mich eigentlich, dass noch kein großes Ding a la BikeMAX oder Stadler aufgemacht hat.



Ähm, für welche Radfahrer denn in SB?


----------



## Ochiba63 (18. Dezember 2013)

welche guten bikeläden gibt es im norden?
plane mir ein neues zu kaufen


----------



## sportfreund78 (18. Dezember 2013)

Im Nordsaarland findest du hier gutes:
http://www.fww-bikes.de/
http://www.bikediscount-saar.de/

Wenn du den Weg nach Einöd nicht scheust findest du im Bereich Enduro hier super Ware und besten Service:
http://www.active-bikes.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (18. Dezember 2013)

der eine ist ja fast um die ecke.
werde mal dort vorbei schauen.
möglicherweise können die mir noch sagen wo es ein paar gute strecken gibt.


----------



## Mais (18. Dezember 2013)

Active Bikes in Einöd ist top. Hab ich eher mal zufällig entdeckt und ich würde auch definitiv öfter hin, wenns nicht so weit weg wäre.
Bikesport Scheid in Thalexweiler passt sowieso. 

Sieht aber tatsächlich eher mau aus mit wirklich _guten _Radläden im Saarland. Viele gibts, nur die wenigsten taugen auch was. In den meisten kriegste von allem was: gut Preise - dann ist aber das Personal inkompetent. Seriöse Beratung - Angebot oder Preise fürn Bobbes.  Muss ich mich wohl doch mal noch selbstständig machen


----------



## F0erster (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann da noch Kai-Gimmler Bikes in Rehlingen-Siersburg empfehlen. Sehr netter und mMn kompetenter Shop! Das zweite Stockwerk unbedingt mal aufsuchen


----------



## motogilera (20. Dezember 2013)

absolut.............Bei kai Gimmler bist du , er-sie-es,sehr gut aufgehoben,ab vorraussichtlich april 2014 wegen umzug in sls/liesdorf !!!
Nicolai Vorführbikes und die neuen Kona  immer da !!! Ride ON !!!


----------



## neolytian (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
In Saarbrücken gibt es in der Vorstadtstr. "Tolle Räder" (http://www.tolle-raeder.de/). Die sind allerdings auf Cube und Nicolai spezialisiert. Mit denen habe ich z.B. schon 3x sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Gruß N.


----------



## wüwe (5. Februar 2014)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Hab mich umgesehen und recht schnell wieder umgedreht...meiner Meinung nach weit vom Stand aktueller Bikeläden entfernt und kann den etablierten Adressen in keinster Weise das Wasser reichen. Im Bereich Kinderräder und Rollgerät für Einsteiger vielleicht für Leute vor Ort noch von lokaler Bedeutung.



Ging offensichtlich vielen Leuten so. Der Laden hat schon wieder geschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

